
Alzheimer’s Pioneer Virginia Lee Wins $3M Breakthrough Prize - bookofjoe
https://www.inquirer.com/science/virginia-lee-breakthrough-prize-alzheimers-event-horizon-black-hole-20190905.html
======
JPLeRouzic
It's great for Lee, because when her lab discovered in 2006 than 95% of ALS
cases and 1/3 of Alzheimer cases have TDP-43 misfolded and mislocated, most
other scientists in the field where busy to try to find some mutation to
explain most of ALS cases. She must have been courageous.

